# Wedding Goblet



## SC_Turner (Mar 18, 2013)

A co-worker's son is getting married this weekend so he provided me with an excuse to try a wedding goblet. It was not as difficult as I imagined. I think it turned out okay considering it was my first try. I would have preferred a thinner stem but I could not risk a last second disaster on this one. The wood is box elder. Finished with Shine Juice.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good looking goblet. I think the stem looks fine.


----------



## markgum (Mar 18, 2013)

Great work.  The stem seems just right.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 20, 2013)

With captured rings too!!!



Nice timber, what you gonna finish it with?  Or does it have something on it already?




Scott (got to make some bigger chunks) B


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice wood and nice rings.  I'm hoping to do one of these soon. 


Is the base a little wider than the cup?  It's hard to tell.


----------



## SC_Turner (Mar 20, 2013)

Mark and Jim, I appreciate your feedback on the stem size. My original plan was for a thinner stem but I got nervous near the end. I could just see the cup breaking off with a catch and I did not have time to start over.

Scott, the finish I used was an equal parts mixture of clear shellac, BLO and DNA. I guess it is a friction polish. It heats up and hardens when it is applied. I have always heard this mixture referred to as "Shine Juice".

Mark, the base has a slight bevel. It may be slightly wider than the cup at the very bottom but not by much.

I have only been turning for a year. I get nervous with objects that hang out over the lathe bed this far. I have had catches that ripped objects out of the chuck. Also, parting close to the chuck is something that I do not have enough experience doing. This project went well for me, because once I hollowed and shaped the cup, I then put a live cup center in the tailstock which pressed a tennis ball into the cup. This gave me support on both ends while I did the rings and the stem. After I parted the goblet at the base, I flipped the goblet around and put the tennis ball between my 50mm chuck jaws and the cup. I brought the tailstock up to finish the bottom of the cup.

Thanks for the comments and questions.

Joe


----------



## SC_Turner (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a little history on Celtic Wedding Goblets for those not familiar with these traditional Irish wedding gifts.

In the 1600's it became common for a young man to make a two ringed goblet for his bride to be. The two rings on the goblet, made from a single piece of wood, symbolize unity and eternity. At the wedding feast the bride and groom would both take a single drink from the goblet. The goblet would then be displayed in the new couple's home. As long as the rings remained unbroken they would love each other for eternity. 

So, do not make the rings too thin. In fact, really thick rings might be the way to go.

Joe


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 21, 2013)

Great looking goblet! The shape is beautiful and the stem is just right. Like the rings. Thanks for sharing the great story and tradition, it should be continued on to the next generations to come.


----------

